# Hopper with Sling



## modguy (May 31, 2012)

Anyone know when the Hopper with Sling will be available?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Supposed be Thursday Jan 17.


----------



## ilyag2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ready to order Dish - new customer. Should I wait and hold out for the Hopper with Sling. Or is the Hopper with Sling adapter sufficient?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

who knows ... you are the "guinea pig", if you will order first box


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

ilyag2;3162957 said:


> Ready to order Dish - new customer. Should I wait and hold out for the Hopper with Sling. Or is the Hopper with Sling adapter sufficient?


The HWS is a much more capable box, but it just depends on what you want to pay up front for the upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hopper 2 is unknown reliability and user's approval new box. Beware of half baked dish innovations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Hands off" reviews of new products are always the best. :lol:


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Hopper 2 is unknown reliability and user's approval new box. Beware of half baked dish innovations.


Geez! What makes you think it's "half baked"? The whole Hopper system has been remarkably reliable and stable from the beginning. I am a first week adopter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tell me about Sing technology and its reliability...

try to recall how prev incarnation of H2 - 922 is working in Sling part ...

you are too optimistic for being 6 years member here  if you follow dish forums


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm doing some thought of switching because I like lots of movie channel choices and Dish gives that with Epix.

I've talked to a local auth dealer and can get 2 Hoppers as I would like to, but they talked about the 'new' Hopper with Sling. But if the only difference between the old Hopper and the new is the Sling, I can't figure out why I would want it. I only have 1mb upstream internet and that wouldn't do for slinging anything.

What am I missing?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm doing some thought of switching because I like lots of movie channel choices and Dish gives that with Epix.
> 
> I've talked to a local auth dealer and can get 2 Hoppers as I would like to, but they talked about the 'new' Hopper with Sling. But if the only difference between the old Hopper and the new is the Sling, I can't figure out why I would want it. I only have 1mb upstream internet and that wouldn't do for slinging anything.
> 
> What am I missing?


Just this.

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vid...h-hopper-with-sling/4505-6474_7-35566943.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My beef is here:


> Last year at CES, Dish introduced the Hopper and its companion box, the Joey, which allows you to add up to three additional rooms to the Hopper "whole-home" system. However, it took several months for Dish to get the Hopper into consumers' homes and to work the bugs out.


and it's very optimistic phrase in light of last few words, still buggy in some functionality like Sling USB device


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Just this.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vid...h-hopper-with-sling/4505-6474_7-35566943.html


Thanks for the link.

So as a 'new' or returning customer I should be able to get this one free.

Now about the 2nd Hopper. If I got the 'new' one and then also got an 'old' one as the 2nd Hopper in the system, the cost is $100 for old vs $200 for new. I can't see why you would want two of the new ones. I assume that the wireless in the new one would give the internet access to both Hoppers in the system???


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> So as a 'new' or returning customer I should be able to get this one free.
> 
> Now about the 2nd Hopper. If I got the 'new' one and then also got an 'old' one as the 2nd Hopper in the system, the cost is $100 for old vs $200 for new. I can't see why you would want two of the new ones. I assume that the wireless in the new one would give the internet access to both Hoppers in the system???


Don't know,it would seem you would want both to be the same(because the new ones are faster/same features/ect.ect.).The older ones need to be connected to an HIC or wireless adaptor(s).So it would make sense if you need 2 that both would need to be connected wireless to see the other.I don't have one or two of them so I don't really know,sorry.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Jhon69;3163791 said:


> Don't know,it would seem you would want both to be the same(because the new ones are faster/same features/ect.ect.).The older ones need to be connected to an HIC or wireless adaptor(s).So it would make sense if you need 2 that both would need to be connected wireless to see the other.I don't have one or two of them so I don't really know,sorry.


One wireless connection can share its connection with all other receivers when bridging is enabled. They are both fast and hopper transfers is the big difference. I have one of each and they work great.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

some guy said:


> One wireless connection can share its connection with all other receivers when bridging is enabled. They are both fast and hopper transfers is the big difference. I have one of each and they work great.


Some, do you have the HIC?
I've currently got two Gen 1 Hoppers, connected to the HIC and want to swap one of them for the new model (for iPad transfers).


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

zer0cool said:


> Some, do you have the HIC?
> I've currently got two Gen 1 Hoppers, connected to the HIC and want to swap one of them for the new model (for iPad transfers).


What I have read so far on the internet it would seem all believe the HIC is the better connection,when comparing the HIC vs. Wireless.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Jhon69;3163863 said:


> What I have read so far on the internet it would seem all believe the HIC is the better connection,when comparing the HIC vs. Wireless.


If your wifi is strong and fast I don't think there is really any difference performance wise. I can stream iPvod around 20mbs on wireless.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

some guy said:


> If your wifi is strong and fast I don't think there is really any difference performance wise. I can stream iPvod around 20mbs on wireless.


That maybe true,but where I live it's AT&T DSL Elite 6MB/768k.That's the fastest I can get,but I keep checking.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Ordered my Sling w/Hopper tonight, to replace one of the two Hoppers I already have.
Install is scheduled for Saturday between 8-12:00.
Should be pretty easy install.


----------



## riceboyler (Nov 2, 2005)

I was supposed to get Hopper with Sling today, but they didn't have any in my local area. So, I've got a regular Hopper until some get in stock.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just ordered one old and one new Hopper today from a local dealer. 2nd Hopper (old) is costing me $100, whereas if I had got a second new Hopper, it would have cost me $200. I couldn't see enough benefit to get 2 of the new ones.

Install will be tomorrow at 9:30AM.

It will be nice to be back with Dish.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

How much is it since you already have a hopper?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

saberfly said:


> How much is it since you already have a hopper?


mine was $200


----------

